# Hand held GPS holder



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I purchased a Gramin hand held color GPS and wanted a product to mount the GPS in my car. I looked into several but in the end I decided to make my own.

Product list:

(1) stainless hose clamp (5 or 6 inch)
(1) clip from a cell phone or other device- the part which clips to you belt
(1) construction adhesive or epoxy

Cut the SS clamp so you have a piece roughly 5 inches long- use the end owth the ridges in it.
To the right of your radio (E46) slip the piece you cut above between the dash and trim. Slide it in 1 inch. Now bend the piece (not sticking in the dash) 90 degrees or so upward so it more or less conforms to the contour of the dash.

Now remove the metal piece from the dash and prepare to glue it to the clip. Open the "jaws" of the clip and apply liberal amounts of glue to the metal piece and clip. Now slide the metal piece in the jaws of the clip and let it sit there for 24 hours or until the glue dries.

Your holder is now complete. Attach holder to your GPS (via the clip) and then slide the exposed metal piece into the dash the same way you did above.

This will not damage your dash or leave marks on the dash or trim because it slides in-between them. 

The product is cheap to make and is more or less invisible when in use. When not in use, slide it out and throw in the glove box until next time you use your hand-held GPS in your car.


----------

